# Tuning a Snow Performance Stage 2 kit



## dEVIL18td (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey, I have a stage 2 water meth injection kit from Snow, and have just recently re installed everything and moved the controller into my arm rest,
Using afr gauge, boost, and when the pump comes on, I am trying to tune the settings on the controller to maximize the best gains and best performance, 
Wanted to know if anyone on here has this same kit on basically a Stage 2 mkiv and what their start and full psi is set to and what nozzle they are using from Snow
Thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

What size nozzle(s) are you using? With the rapid spooling/very small turbos i've found that going by boost pressure (MAP sensor input) it tends to bog the motor since full boost is reached at such a low rpm. But thats dependent on nozzle size/pump pressure. In your situation assuming you're still on that thing called a k03 i'd use maf input and also run vag-com logs to find out where timing is being pulled and adjust the spray to come on fully a little before that point, which might be 5k rpms and 215g/s MAF reading.


----------

